# tillerlock vs tiller clutch



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi there I'm trying to decide between these two tiller conrolling devices
I've checked out many of the others and researched and or tried some of the simpler options (bungies , cajun tamer etc) I realize they're not autopilots but a convenience for getting the odd thing done as well as useful for tacking, heaving to etc. I live in Vancouver Canada (this is somewhat relevant)
Both these units seem good and are constructed out of metals

The Clutch (a newer product made in the USA by Wavefront Marine out of aluminium and stainless)looks easier to use (one hand operation right by where your hand would sit) but it costs almost twice as much 69.99 + 12 S&H + 8-10 duty + roughly $90-$92
(pricey)
WaveFront Marine - The TillerClutch

The Lock (been around for a while, made in Canada out of stainless and navy brass) looks easy to use(but perhaps not as easy as it's farther from you hand and might require 2 hands briefly), is very striking in appearance(haha) and is a fair bit cheaper at 44.95 + 10.95 S+H (no duty)
roughly $56 
canSail Marine Supplies
or
Sailboat Tillerlock, tiller lock your rudder. | eBay

I must admit being Canadian I like how the Cansail tillerlock is made here(patriotism and no duty!)and made out of brass and stainless but my tiller is 7/8" wide and quite rounded top and bottom so I'm not sure how it'll mount as it looks flat on the base, I guess a contoured shim could be made to rectify that problem. I'm waiting on question to the manufacturer

The Wavefront tillerclutch looks like it'd mount without mods and is handier but it comes with the larger price tag..(and it's aesthetic isn't as nice...I know insignificant when you're using it but both look functional)I do have a correspondant who has the same boat who uses one and he highly reccomends it)

My question is has anyone tried either of these units and can they reccomend them?


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

I have no experience with either but there is a third option here Salty John: Tiller-Hand and other fine boat and yacht chandlery products.

I have purchased other items from them and received my order within 5 days (yes, from the UK) and no duty was applied.

Also if the clutch is made in the US there is no duty on it.


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Hmmm I checked it out
Thanks for the input
It looks like the Davis tiller tamer ,roughly the same principle and made of plastic, except it looks to cost around $50 (25 UK pounds!)before S&H or as they would say P&P . At that price I'd happily buy the stainless and brass Canadian version
There's no duty from the states on stuff you can't buy here but there definitely is often provincial sales tax applied coming through the border. As there's currently no PST I though it might be HST I could be wrong though..I very often am !!Thanks for your reply


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

I have used the Davis Tiller Tamer but did not like it. It required two hands: one to hold the tiller and one to turn the knob. The process took too long when I was in a hurry.

I used a lever type lock for many years and was pretty satisfied with it. It is no longer available but was very similar to the tiller lock you show except that it mounted on the bottom of the tiller. The base was a little wider than the tiller so I had to mount it with the screws angled in.

I got a new tiller this year and it is even narrower than the old one. No way could I mount the old tiller lock to it without fabricating some kind of mounting plate so I decided to try the new Tiller Clutch. Am I glad I did!! It works like a dream! I can flick it on or off with just my little finger on the hand holding the tiller. I can lock the tiller, use both hands to trim a sheet, and grab the tiller and unlock it in fractions of a second!

Bottom line: I highly recommend the Tiller Clutch. It is functionally superior to the other types IMHO.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

At today's rates 25 British Pounds equals $40.89 Cdn. When I purchased from them last year there was no Hst or Canadian tax of any kind. It just arrived in the mail.

I have never used any tiller tamer type product so cannot comment on which is best.


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

see
I knew I'd be wrong about something!
That's good to know it's a little cheaper and I appreciated the additional input
I know when I've ordered British Seagull bits from the UK there's been no duty or tax but sometimes with things from the states I would be charged PST
Not sure how it works now with the combined HST.

As far as mounting goes I know the cansail tillerlock can be mounted top or bottom and is about 3/4" wide


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

Rather than spend $100 on a tiller lock, I'd seriously look at a tiller pilot. 

Back in the day, we had a Tillermaster we used for years. My memory is a bit faulty, but I almost think that it was developed and built initially here in the Tacoma area in the early '70s, but I can't be sure. The Tillermaster was crude by today's standards, but it did what it said it would. It would hold a consistent compass course. Current tiller pilots are a lot better, both in their mechanics, electronics, and water resistance. The advantage with these is that it will hold a heading, and not simply a tiller position. Back when we would need to go to the bow to put on or change a hanked on jib, it was nice to be able to do it knowing the boat would maintain a consistent course.

I'd look at something like the Simrad TP10. It will cost over $300 more than your tiller lock, but I think will end up being a lot more useful. They are easy to simply pop on the tiller and set. (one thing I liked about the old Tillermaster was the rotary knob for adjusting course).

Dave


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

THanks
I probably should've mentioned I have a Danica 16 "Nutmeg"which is a 15 foot long double ended full keel, ballasted boat that sleeps two, I paid $1200 for it and it's trailer. Whilst they have been sailed to Hawaii and up to Desolation sound from Vancouver and are considered a very weatherly sea boat for their size, I don't plan to go so far a field , mostly a bit of coastal cruising/island hopping/gunkholing
I since sunk a 4-5 hundred into it and the trailer (I do all my own work)but spending another 4-5 hundred isn't at all possible right now or in the near future. 
If I did I would first buy a handheld VHF and then a GPS
For now I'm mostly interested in a unit that frees up my hands for a bit to do the odd necessary task or go up front to change a sail etc
And I'm hoping to solicit some opinion about the two tiller lock units mentioned above
Thanks though, if I get a larger boat. more money,and want to spend longer stretches at sea I'll definitely take your advice and get an auto pilot


----------



## marianclaire (Feb 4, 2010)

For years I have used a simple line and two clam cleats. You can see a pic in this thread. http://www.sailnet.com/forums/c-c/79350-does-anyone-know-what.html#post781751 Cost all of 15$. Not a great set up but allows me to pop down below for something or go forward to deal with the sail etc. I have to admit the tiller clutch looks great and my be my next upgrade. Dan S/V Marian Claire


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

Windkiller said:


> I since sunk a 4-5 hundred into it and the trailer (I do all my own work)but spending another 4-5 hundred isn't at all possible right now or in the near future.


Understood.

Given the size of your boat, the force on the tiller shouldn't be all that great. Using a line such as Dan used would work, or I can think of a couple very simple designs that might work for $15 in materials.

However, for a commercial product that first one you linked to looks pretty slick.

Dave


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

On my previous boat (18.5 Crown(little Cal20)I used a length of shock cord with a turn or two around the tiller, worked well and would hold a course in mild conditions(it had some give) But it would wear the finish off the tiller and then wear indentations into the wood, I had duck tape around the tiller to help(ick), I guess I could've used some thin brass plate or aluminium wrapped around.
i found it annoying as I'd just done the brightwork, Same thing with the new boat. works okay but when you get it tight enough it wears the tiller down, I've also looked at the tensioning block sort of unit that mounts underneath..I think something simple would be good though with minimal holes in the tiller, so I'm trying to decide between these two units both of which look quite simple and have a minimum of lines


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

Windkiller said:


> On my previous boat (18.5 Crown(little Cal20)I used a length of shock cord with a turn or two around the tiller, worked well and would hold a course in mild conditions(it had some give) But it would wear the finish off the tiller and then wear indentations into the wood, I had duck tape around the tiller to help(ick), I guess I could've used some thin brass plate or aluminium wrapped around.


Perfect place for a turks head around the tiller. Not only would it protect the tiller, but it would add some more friction to the system.

Dave


----------



## celenoglu (Dec 13, 2008)

Used tiller lock for a long period of time. It is very easy to use and locks the tiller without any problems.


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Oh heck now I have to learn to tie a turk's head
I can make a thump mat.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

I've used the Tillerlock clutch on my Catalina 25 for three seasons now, and I LOVE it.

Very intuitive; even nonsailors first-timing on the boat don't question "How's this work?".
Rugged design; no maintenance problems.
Easy to use as a brake, not just clamping in one position but taking some rudder pressure off hand-sailing. 

To neaten the installation, I routed out a shallow, flat-bottomed indentation in the top of my rounded tiller. 

Occasionally use our Raymarine Tillerpilot autopilot for longer passages, but seldom now bother to get it out and mount it, because the clutch is always there.

And of course it's super easy to lock the tiller amidships when leaving the boat on its mooring.


----------



## mikehoyt (Nov 27, 2000)

I had a tiller lock style device on last boat and liked it. Current boat I installed the Davis Tiller tamer and it also works well. Of the two I prefer the Lock device over the tiller tamer. Either will do


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

I have the Davis Tiller Tamer on my Capri 18 and it works well for lake sailing; I haven't had a chance to use it on salt water yet. There were plenty of crew on my last (first with this boat) trip last year who were eager to take the helm.

I now have a Forespar telescoping tiller extension and I believe they have a bulkhead mounted fitting that allows it to work as a tiller lock. Has anyone used one of those?

I hesitate to get one because it looks like I'd need to cut a 2"x3" hole in my cockpit coaming to mount the fitting. That's a much bigger commitment that just drilling holes for 2 #8 screws.

Ken
Capri 18 #299
Moment of Zen


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

You could surface mount it in a block of teak or starboard but it would certainly be neater flush mounted.


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey jjablonowski 
Thanks for your reply
To Clarify, you said you used a "tillerlock clutch"

There's a Tillerlock 

annnd a Tiller Clutch

I'm trying to decide between, from your description I'm assuming you mean the brass and stainless Tillerlock? Is that right?
Thanks


----------



## John Carl (May 10, 2012)

I bought and installed a tiller clutch about 6 months ago and I love it. To set it is instantaneous and simple to disengage is just as easy. It is literally a finger tip away. Prior to that I was using bungee cords. No comparison.


----------



## therishel (May 6, 2012)

I have to agree with the others. On a boat that size and with a limited budget, a simple line and cleat rig is the way to go.


----------



## benajah (Mar 28, 2011)

I am about as much of a ghetto fabulous sailor as they get...my current tiller is actually an axe handle...
But I read about something that sounded good, I've never seen it in person, but:
Seems if you go get a timing belt or chain off an old car, it looks like a tiny ladder, string it across your cockpit, then put some sort of small lug on the underside of your tiller, simply drop the lug into the right spot on the timing belt, and viola! Tiller is locked in place.
I thought it was really clever when I read about it.


----------



## RedHorizon (May 13, 2012)

A Davis tiller tamer came with our old Beneteau 235, but the plastic quickly gave up. When it died, I replaced it with the Canadian tiller lock. Great construction and simple to operate...I could lock the tiller with one hand. Bungee cords and other lines work well, but I enjoyed just having to flip the handle. I'll also add, we kept our boat in a slip and the tiller lock kept the rudder locked in position.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

Tillerlock, from Canada.
Heavy line, strung across rear of cockpit, goes into a pinch point. Rotate ball-topped lever, and a cam squeezes the pinch point closed onto the line. 

Very intuitive! Lasts and lasts.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't want to drill holes in my tiler, so I took an old surfboard leash and removed the neoprene ankle part and attached old line to it. It grips the tiller well and can be removed quickly.


----------



## chinook88 (Nov 23, 2008)

I use a simple bungy cord from a cleat either side of the cockpit with either one turn around the tiller for light air or two turns if the wind gets up a bit.
I wrapped a piece of aluminum around the tiller to stop the bungy from biting into the wood of the tiller. It does just fine with the tiller just stretching the bungy a little with the wave action. Also have a tiller pilot that will really hold course when I'm up on the foredeck when the wind gets up a bit.
Cheap easy and not in the way


----------



## cstpt (Jul 10, 2012)

In the video it looks like the clutch is threatening to clip the helmsman's knees.


----------



## asdf38 (Jul 7, 2010)

This has been my solution. Pretty cheap. Two adjustable loops (adjustable grip hitches) and a loop in the middle (alpine butterfly). Works pretty good. Doubles as a dock line.


----------

